# Καναρίνια > Ζευγαρώματα - Αναπαραγωγή - Νεοσσοί >  Αναπαραγωγή 2013

## jk21

Δεν ξερω  αν επραξα σωστα ,γιατι τα εχω σε εξωτερικο χωρο (προστατευομενο βεβαια )  αλλα ειπα να ενωσω προχτες το απογευμα τα 4 ζευγαρια καναρινια που θα βαλω φετος για ζευγαρωμα .Τα ζευγαρια ειναι 2 ιδια με περυσι  , ενα εντελως νεο με πουλια ενος χρονου σχεδον (ενα αρσενικο δικο μου,το μονο που κρατησα απο τα περνινα μικρα  και ενα πανεμορφο γκρι τιμπραντακι ιδιας ηλικιας που μου ειχε κανει δωρο περυσι το καλοκαιρι ο Νικος ο paianas (νομιζω αδερφακι ενος πουλιου του Θοδωρη ) .Το τελευταιο ζευγαρι ειναι το πρωτο μου τιμπραντο με μια θηλυκια του φιλου μου του dimitri133 ,ενω αποφασισα προσωρινα  να μεταφερω την μονιμη γυναικα του (την μαμα τιμπραντινα ) στην Πατρα ,για να ζευγαρωσει με τον αρσενικο του Μητσαρα (lagreco69 ) ,αφου το θηλυκο που περυσι του προοριζα ,ειχε δεχθει επιθεση απο αρπακτικο ,λιγο πριν του το παω .Η θηλυκια θα ξαναγυρισει για να γερασει παρεα στον αρσενικο μου και στο Δημητρη ειτε βγαλει μικρα ειτε οχι ,θα δωσω νεο θηλυκο πουλακι απο τα μικρα 

Ηδη το ενα ζευγαρι ,απο χτες (μεσα σε μια μερα ) εχει φωλια 









ο γεννητορας μου (το πρωτο τιμπραντακι μου ) και η νεα θηλυκια που ειπα να του βαλω για φετος (για νεο αιμα στην εκτροφη ) 














ο πιτσιρικας μου με τη θηλυκια του Νικου 





και το περυσινο ζευγαρακι των σκουροχρωμων που ειχα κατω δεξια (περυσι )

----------


## xarhs

πωωωωωω πωωω....... τι ομορφιες.................!!!!!

ρε δημητρη με τρελανες.............. τι ωραια φωλια εκανε η δικια σου?????????

εβαλες και ζωικη τριχα????????

ειναι ολα πολυ ομορφα.......!!!!!!!!!

και τελειο το κολπο με τις πατηθρες-σχοινια......... παντα καινοτομος....!!!!!

ευχομαι ολα να σου πανε καλα....!!!!!

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Τελεια ολα Δημητρη! Τα πουλακια ειναι πανεμορφα, δε το συζητω! Με το καλο, καλους απογονους!  :Party0024:

----------


## mitsman

Μητσαρα μου ευχομαι με το καλο να εχεις καλες γεννες και να γεμισεις παλι με δωρακια ολα τα παιδια που το αξιζουν!!!
Φετος θα ειναι η χρονια που θα σου δωσω εγω πουλακια να αλλαξεις τα αιματα σου!!!! 

Καλες αναπαραγωγεεεςςς!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Efthimis98

Καλη επιτυχια Δημητρη...!!!

----------


## serafeim

καλες γεννες....

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ ετοιμο σκευασμα ειναι ... νομιζω της sisal .θα δω αν γραφει υλικα να σου πω .Το βαζουν και στα ιθαγενη .Ισως το ξερει ο Δημητρης mitsman γιατι αυτος νομιζω μου το χε προτεινει ειτε σε μενα ,ειτε στο Στελιο (ninos )

----------


## mitsman

Δεν αναγραφονται υλικα!

----------


## serafeim

ααα Δημητρη για ανανεωση σου δινω κι εγω φετος... τιμπραδο...

----------


## Kostas-Bs

Όμορφα πουλάκια.
Καλή αναπαραγωγή Δημήτρη.

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμ θα με κανεις να τα γυρισω στα idermediate ;   ::

----------


## serafeim

αααα σωστα σε ξεχναω συνεχεια μωρε συγγνωμη χαχχαχαχχ
αλλα γιατι οχι;

----------


## jk21

Βασικα το ενα του Νικολα το γκριζο το θηλυκο ,νομιζω εχει αιμα intermediate  , ετσι κι αλλιως ! παντα ηθελα να ειμαι ενωτικος και συναμα αιρετικος ...  γιατι οχι και στις γραμμες των τιμπραντο ;

----------


## serafeim

αφου εχεις τοτε γιατι να μην σου δωσω; να και ευκαιρια για να σας συναντησω χιχιχιχι...

----------


## οδυσσέας

καλη συνεχεια Μητσαρα... σε ολα τα πουλια :Happy0159:

----------


## xarhs

σεραφειμ εσενα ολο και καποιος θα παρει........ εγω που δεν μπορω να δωσω σε ''κανεναν'' γιατι εχω κοινα???????

----------


## jk21

να εισαι σιγουρος Χαρη ,οτι εδω θα βρεις και για τα κοινα σου ! στο greekbirdclub ολα τα πουλια εχουν αξια !!!

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη βρηκα... ποτε εχεις γεννεθλια; σου φερνω δωρο...

----------


## olga

Τι ωραίο αυτό στην πρώτη φωτογραφία γκρι με κίτρινο! είναι κάποια ράτσα ή κοινο?

----------


## lagreco69

> Τι ωραίο αυτό στην πρώτη φωτογραφία γκρι με κίτρινο! είναι κάποια ράτσα ή κοινο?


Timbrado classico ειναι Ολγα. 

Δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα!! με το καλο να ερθει η μαμα Τιμπραντινα, θα στην προσεχω σαν τα ματια μου!! 

Καλη αναπαραγωγη να εχεις, σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα..!!!

----------


## Zorba_The_Freak

Με το καλο Δημητρη!!!

----------


## jk21

> Δημητρη βρηκα... ποτε εχεις γεννεθλια; σου φερνω δωρο...


οταν θα ξεκινας την προετοιμασια για του χρονου ...μεσα προς τελη γεναρη

----------


## teo24

Καλες αναπαραγωγες Δημητρη.Με το καλο να ερθουν μπολικα μπομπιρακια.

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο κ.δημητρη, σας ευχομαστε πολλα και γερα πουλια

----------


## serafeim

ε τοτε δεν γινεται.. Δημητρη μολις απογαλατιστουν ερχομαι αλλα να με βρεις μην χαθω Αθηνα χοχοχοχο θα στο φερω φερω δωρο αν δεν το δεχτεις θα το αφησω ελευθερο χιχιχιχιχι

----------


## jk21

Σεραφειμακο να σαι καλα ,ειναι σαν να μου εχεις δωσει ,αλλα δεν εχω χωρο να επεκτεινω την εκτροφη επιπλεον και ηδη εχω δεδομενη την οποια νεα εισαγωγη 1 ή 2 πουλιων του χρονου ,απο αλλο πολυ καλο φιλαρακι .Οσο ευκολα ισως μοιραζω στα φιλαρακια μου τα μικρα ,τοσο δυσκολα αποχωριζομαι τα ενηλικα και αν κανω καποια αλλαγη του χρονου ,θα ειναι περιορισμενη .Ειναι σαν να μου εχεις δωσει ,ομως εσυ οταν κατεβεις ,σιγουρα να κανονισουμε να βρεθουμε ,γιατι θελω και γω να σε γνωρισω .Αν μαλιστα ειναι και η εποχη που εχω απογαλακτισμενα ,αυτο που δεν μπορεσα να κανω περυσι (οταν δεν ειχα πια να σου δωσω ... θυμασαι που εψαχνες καποια στιγμη; ) θελω να μου δωσεις τη χαρα να το κανω φετος !

----------


## serafeim

....... !!!!!!!!!! καταλαβες!!!!!

----------


## panoss

Καλές αναπαραγωγές!!!!!!

----------


## karakonstantakis

*Με το καλό Δημήτρη !!!! Καλό ξεκίνημα στην νέα χρονιά !!*  :Happy0159:

----------


## αντρικος

Καλες αναπαραγωγες δημητρη τελια τα πουλλακια κουκλια και πανο απο ολα πεντακαθαρα!!

----------


## alex1974

Καλες αναπαραγωγες , με το καλο !

----------


## Gardelius



----------


## johnrider

Καλες αναπαραγωγες Δημητρη.

----------


## mixalisss

πανέμορφα τα καναράκια σου Δημήτρη!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Καλές αναπαραγωγές!!!

----------


## geog87

Δημητρη τρελανε μας!!!πω αυτο το πρωτο ζευγαρακι κατι μου θυμιζει....και η κιτρινη η κοπελια...εχουν μια ομοιοτητα με τα δικα μου....  :winky:  με το καλο φιλε!!!!!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ξεχασα χθες να σας γραψω τα νεα ,αλλα θα σας τα πω ,μαζι με τα καινουργια .Ηδη απο χθες το πρωι ειναι ετοιμη και η φωλια του αλλου ιδιου περσινου ζευγαριου και σημερα το απογευμα ειδα αρκετα προχωρημενη και των δυο χρονιατικων που εβαλα φετος .το 4ο ζευγαρι εχει βαλει κατι ψιλα απο βαμβακι και τριχα προχειρα στη φωλια ,αλλα τιποτε περισσοτερο .αυριο μαλλον θα βγαλω και καμμια φωτο

----------


## geog87

αυγα jk αντε να δουμε αυγαααααααααααααααα!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Για να δουμε....μ αυτες τις θερμοκρασιες ....ειστε τυχεροι!!!!
*

----------


## jk21

η πρωτη φωλια απο τα ανοιχτοχρωμα 







η δευτερη απο το σκουρο περσινο ζευγαρι 







η τριτη απο τα οπου ναναι χρονιαρικα (σχεδον τελειωμενη )








και η τελευταια με μερικα ιχνη απο νημα ή βαμβακι

----------


## alex1974

Νοικοκυρες οι καναρες σου , δεν παει τιποτα χαμενο μπραβο ! Καλες γεννες να εχεις

----------


## mimakos

Καλες γεννες να εχεις Δημητρη!!!!

----------


## ΒΙΒΗ

Με το καλό!!!

----------


## Ηρακλής

Με το καλό να πάνε όλα καλά!!!

----------


## jk21

σημερα ειχαμε το πρωτο αυγο ,απο το ανοιχτοχρωμα ζευγαρι που εκανε πρωτο φωλια !

----------


## αντρικος

Αντε δημητρη με το καλο να γεμισεις μικρα ολα θα πανε καλα δεν σε φοβαμαι εσενα! :Happy:

----------


## serafeim

χαχα Με το καλο Δημητρη!!!
Εσενα το πρωτο αυγο εμενα σκασανε οι πρωτοι νεοσσοι!! 
Αντε αντε καλη επιτυχια!!!!

----------


## jk21

> χαχα Με το καλο Δημητρη!!!
> Εσενα το πρωτο αυγο εμενα σκασανε οι πρωτοι νεοσσοι!! 
> Αντε αντε καλη επιτυχια!!!!


να εχουμε με την πρωτη ευκαιρια οπτικα ντοκουμεντα να πουμε τα συχαρικια παρακαλω !!!! μπραβο βρε να σου ζησουνε !!!!!

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχα ξερεις τι σημαινει αυτο ε?
ετοιμασε και κλουβι χο χο χο χο χο
 :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:  :Happy0064:

----------


## geog87

αργησες jk!!!!!!!!αντε με το καλο γιατρε μου!!!!!

----------


## jk21

ο ενας εχει το κλουβι στα χερια και δεν κρατιεται ... ο αλλος ακομα δεν ζεστανε ο καιρος βιαζεται κιολας .... βρε εδω ελεγα μην μου τα παγωσει το αυριανο κρυαδακι και συ βιαζεσαι;

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχαχα ειναι μαθημενα στην αρκτικη μην αγχωνεσαι  :winky:

----------


## Deimitori

Καλές αναπαραγωγές Δημήτρη!

----------


## xXx

άντε Μητσάκο καλές αρχές να έχουμε  :Happy0064:

----------


## jk21

ελειψα καποιες μερες και δεν ειχατε νεα ....υπαρχουν ομως και αρκετα


ηδη εχω 4 αυγα στο ζευγαρι το ανοιχτοχρωμο που ξεκινησε πρωτο και αυριο ισως εχω και αλλο .επειδη ελλειψα το σαββατο το πρωι εβαλα το κανονικο αυγο ,μαζι με το δευτερο που γεννηθηκε 

σαββατο πρωι ειχα και το πρωτο αυγο (εχουν ηδη γινει 3 ) απο το δευτερο ζευγαρι που ειχε τελειωσει φωλια 

και οι δυο αλλες φωλιες ειναι ηδη τελειωμενες απο τα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια 

στο ενα υπηρξε μια αλλαγη που οδηγησε δραστικα στο να φτιαχτει σε μια μερα (το πολυ ) η φωλια .εβαλα στον πρωτο μου αρσενικο ,την αγαπημενη του καναρα (ζευγαρι για 4ο χρονο αν θυμαμαι καλα ) και βγηκε η επισης πυρωμενη (φουλ ειναι απο κατω ... ) αλλα μαλλον με εμφανη απορριψη απο τον αρσενικο ,2χρονη θηλυκια που ειχα προγραμματισει να δοκιμασω .

ηδη ακονιζει τα δοντια (που δεν εχει ) ο αρσενικος που εχω δωσει στο φιλαρακι μου τον Δημητρη τον lagreco69 και αν κρινω απο την αντιδραση της μολις τον ειδε (θα σας πει ο δημητρης νεα ) μαλλον ο καιρος γαρ εγκυς ...

----------


## geam

με το καλό Μητσάρα!!!!!

----------


## serafeim

αντε αντε να βγουν και τα Αιν Στανακια σου!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

γιατι βρε αινστανακια; αν παντως θα βγαινανε καπως ετσι τοτε θα ηταν Καραθοδωρακια 

http://el.wikipedia.org/wiki/%CE%9A%...89%CF%81%CE%AE

----------


## serafeim

χαχαχαχαχα Αιναστανακια γιατι δεν βλεπεις που πενταγεται το χνουδι απο εδω και απο εκει? ή Wolverine ή Αιναστανακια δεν μου μοιαζουν κατι αλλο  :Party0048:

----------


## jk21

α τοτε ενταξει .απο μαλλι ο δικος μας ειχε αλλο στυλ

----------


## jk21

τα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια ,αν δεν εχουν κανει μετα που εφυγα για τη δουλεια μου ,καποιο ακομα αυγο ,μαλλον μεινανε στα 4


σημερα ομως ειχα και το πρωτο αυγο απο την πανεμορφη γκρι πιτσιρικα ,που μου χαρισε ο Νικολας

----------


## serafeim

τελεια τελεια... ερχομαι και Αθηνα οπου να ναι οποτε τα εχουμε πει... χο χο χο χο...

----------


## Gardelius

* Καλη συνεχεια!!!!!*

----------


## mixalisss

καλή συνέχεια Δημήτρη!!!

----------


## billakos

Εύχομαι τα καλύτερα Δημήτρη!

----------


## jk21

η συνεχεια ειναι οτι το νεαρο ζευγαρι ειναι πια στο 3ο αυγο του και το ζευγαρι των γεννητορων μου ( ο γερος και η γρια που χώρια δεν κανουν ) σημερα ειχαν το πρωτο αυγο τους 

ετσι και τα 4 ζευγαρια ξεκινησανε να κλωσσανε ( ειδα το μεσημερι την μεγαλη ,σταθερη απο το πρωτο αυγο ! )

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη... και εμενα η καναρα η μεγαλη (2 χρονων) κλωσσαει απο το πρωτο αυγο αλλα εχω βαλει πλαστικο εγω την κοροιδεψα αλλα καθετε σταθερα!!  :Character0053:

----------


## alex1974

Καλη συνεχεια , αυτα ειναι τα ευχαριστα !!

----------


## jk21

χθες και σημερα ηρθαν τα πρωτα μικρα για φετος απο τα δυο ζευγαρια που ειχαν κανει τα αυγα πιο νωρις απο τα υπολοιπα 

στο σκουρο ζευγαρι κατω αριστερα ,βγηκαν και τα 4 αυγα !

στο κιτρινο ζευγαρι βγηκανε μεχρι στιγμης τα δυο  και δεν εχουν ανοιξει ακομα αλλα δυο .απο τα 2 ενω βγηκανε εντελως εξω απο το αυγο ,το ενα το βρηκα πεθαμενο (σημερα το πρωι πρεπει να βγηκε ) .Ειχε ενα σημαδακι μαυρο ,αλλα οχι εντονο στην κοιλια ...

----------


## geog87

να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!!!!καλη συνεχεια!!!!!!

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν δημητρη............. μαυρη τελεια και εσυ...???

----------


## jk21

Xαρη θα φανει στην πορεια .Δεν ηταν εντονη αλλα φαινοτανε ενα μαυρο μικρο στιγμα .Αυτο απο οτι ξερω ειναι η χολη .Δεν ειχα στο παρελθον θεμα με τους γονεις

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη καλη συνεχεια!!!! αναμενουμε και φωτογραφιες.   :Happy:

----------


## xarhs

> Xαρη θα φανει στην πορεια .Δεν ηταν εντονη αλλα φαινοτανε ενα μαυρο μικρο στιγμα .Αυτο απο οτι ξερω ειναι η χολη .Δεν ειχα στο παρελθον θεμα με τους γονεις


εμενα ρε δημητρη και που την εχουν..... ειναι πολυ ζωηρα αλλα τωρα που τα κοιταω δεν φαινεται πουθενα η τελεια λες και εφυγε

----------


## jk21

η μαυρη τελεια ειναι συμπτωμα καποιων ασθενειων και οχι ασθενεια .ειναι συνηθως η διογκωση της χολης .πολλες φορες υποχωρει .αν μεινει και κυριως αν το προβλημα ειναι ευρυτερο στο κοπαδι ,τοτε υπαρχει θεμα .αλλιως μπορει να ειναι μια οργανικη αδυναμια του νεοσσου εκ γενετης

----------


## xarhs

εγω παραξενευτηκα γιατι δυο καναρες εβγαλαν νεοσσο με μαυρη τελεια........


οι υπολοιπες καναρες ενω ζουσαν ολα μαζι δεν εχουν μαυρη τελεια οι νεοσοι.......

απο την μαυρη τελεια ομως εχω ακουσει οτι αμα ειναι απο ασθενεια ψωφανε , ειναι αδυναμα

----------


## jk21

αν σε μια καναρα εχεις σχεδον σε ολα προβλημα και σε επομενη γεννα της επισης ,αυτο κατι σημαινει για το ζευγαρι .παντως αν η εκτροφη ειναι κλειστη ή τα κλουβια οχι μακρια μεταξυ τους ,ειναι πολυ δυσκολο αν σε καποιο υπαρχει μυκοπλασμα ,ατοξοπλασμα ,circovirus να μην εχουν τα αλλα .Moλυνση απο e coli του αυγου ,ισως  (την περιπτωση αυτη την εχω ακουσει μονο απο τον ιταλο πτηνιατρο todisco )

----------


## ggamb

Κρίμα  :sad:  και τώρα τι γίνετε; Τι θα κανείς με αυτά τα πουλιά; Τα σταματάς και δεν ξαναμπενουν για αναπαραγωγή ποτε;

----------


## jk21

ποια να σταματησω; τι εχουν τα πουλια; πριν λιγο γυρισα σπιτι και εκολλαφθηκε ακομα ενα πουλακι απο το ιδιο ζευγαρι και ειναι οκ 

αυτα που ζουνε δεν εχουν κανενα σημαδι .δεν ανησυχω για κατι και ξαναεξηγησα οτι η μαυρη τελεια ειναι προβλημα και πρεπει να μας απασχολει οταν εμφανιζεται σε πολλα πουλια ενος ζευγαριου και παραλληλα υπαρχει ευρυτερο προβλημα στο κοπαδι .Οι διαφορες αιτιες που μπορει να κρυβονται πισω απο αυτη ,αν ειναι θεμα υπαρκτης ασθενειας ,ειναι τετοιες που δεν ειναι θεμα ζευγαριου ,αλλα κοπαδιου .Δοξα τω Θεω ... 

την ιδια μη ανησυχια ειχα και για τις μεμονωμενες περιπτωσεις του χαρη ,οταν πριν λιγες μερες με ειχε ενημερωσει σε προσωπικη επικοινωνια 

σχετικα θεματα 

*Μαύρη τελεία των νεοσσών: που οφείλεται - αντιμετώπιση**Διαχείριση Αναπαραγωγης (του Dr Gianluca Todisco )*

----------


## ggamb

Πρώτη φορά, από το φόρουμ, έμαθα για τη μαύρη τελεία! Επειδή με ανησύχησε το θέμα, ρώτησα και κάποιους φίλους και μου είπαν ότι αν συμβεί αυτό σε ζευγάρι δεν το βάζεις πάλι για αναπαραγωγή! Ισχύει κάτι τέτοιο?

----------


## jk21

Σου ειπα με ποιες προυποθεσεις θα ανησυχουσα ...  αν δεν ειναι τυχαιο γεγονος αλλα επαναλαμβανομενο και ισως και σε αλλα ζευγαρια .Αλλα και παλι για καθε περιπτωση εκτος του circovirus που ειναι ιος και δεν χτυπαει ενα μονο ζευγαρι αν εμφανιστει ,υπαρχουν φαρμακα .Το θεμα ειναι να ξερεις τα σωστα φαρμακα ,να τα χορηγησεις με τον σωστο τροπο και οχι υπο καθεστως πανικου .Αυτοι που σου το ειπανε ,αναρωτιεμαι αν πχ ξερουν τι ειναι μυκοπλασμα (θα σου πουνε σιγουρα πουλια με δακρυσμενο ματι .... ενω αυτο ειναι ενα μονο συμπτωμα ,υπαρχων και σε 4-5 αλλες περιπτωσεις ) ή αν ξερουν τι ειναι ατοξοπλασμα (θα ξερουν ισως οτι θελει αντικοκκιδιακη θεραπεια ,θα διωξουν στο εμποριο ισως τα ζευγαρια που βγαλανε μικρα με μαυρη τελεια ... αλλα τα πιασμενα αγριοπουλια τους ... οσα θα ζησουν μετα την πτερορια ... θα τα ξαναενισχυσουν με νεα αμεσως μετα ,ξαναφερνοντας ακομα περισσοτερο ατοξοπλασμα στην εκτροφη ... ) 

αν ενα ζευγαρι εχει σοβαρο προβλημα με συνεχεις γεννες με μαυρη τελεια ,κανει πριν την νεα αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο αγωγη (καλα ειναι υπο την επιβλεψη γιατρου ) ,κανει πληρη απολυμανση του εκτροφειου ,γιατι μυκοπλασμα και ατοξοπλασμα δεν φευγουν αν φυγουν τα νοσουντα πουλια ...  και αν ολα γινουν σωστα και το προβλημα συνεχιζεται ,ναι μετα δεν το ξαναβαζουν για αναπαραγωγη 

αλλα λετε ολοι οι εκτροφεις να εχουν ενα χωρο να κρατανε αζευγαρωτα πουλια; που πανε ολα αυτα τα πουλια; αν ολα αυτα ειχαν μυκοπλασμα ,θα ειχαν ολα τα πουλια των πετ σοπ αλλα και πολλα που φτασανε σε αλλους εκτροφεις ...

το μυκοπλασμα ΟΤΑΝ υπαρχει ,μεταδιδεται για πλακα απο εκτροφεα σε εκτροφεα ,ακομα και με απλη επισκεψη του ενος στον αλλον ,αρκει μπαινοντας στο αλλο εκτροφειο ,να μην πλυνει τα χερια του ....  δεν τα λεω εγω .τα εχει πει πτηνιατρος σε σεμιναριο !

----------


## ggamb

Ok! με καθησυχασες:-)! Είχα τρομάξει με αυτά που διάβαζα,μακριά από μας! Να σου ζήσουν τα μικρουλια και να τα εκατοστεισεις! :-D

----------


## jk21

σε καθησυχασα οσο αφορα τα περιστασιακα κρουσματα !

----------


## jk21

ειμαι πολυ χαλια  .... λιγο πριν φυγω για τη δουλεια ,περασα για την καθημερινη αλλαγη φαγητου ,νερου ,ελεγχο κλπ της εκτροφης  ....

η θηλυκια με τα δυο που ειχαν μεινει ηταν εκτος φωλιας και τα μικρα σχεδον νεκρα (αντε να κουνιοταν ελαχιστα ενα ποδαρακι αλλα σχεδον ακινητο και παγωμενα ) .Την ψιλιαστικα τη δουλεια αμεσως .σηκωνω τη φωλια και βλεπω στην τσοχα να γινεται πανικος απο ψειρα .... τα πουλακια τα εχασα .. η καναρα δεν ειναι και στα καλυτερα της και αντεδρασε σε σχεση με τα αλλα πουλια στο ψεκασμα που εκανα μετα ,με μορφη ηπιου σοκ ,αλλα σοκ .. τωρα την εχω σε ζεστη εντος σπιτιου και αρχισε να παιρνει τα πανω της 

στις αλλες φωλιες τα 4 ειναι οκ αλλα υπηρχαν και κει ψειρες αλλα λιγοτερες .ψεκασα τη φωλια και εβαλα και σκονη που ειχα ευτυχως απο παλια .το θεμα ειναι οτι μου επεσαν καποια μικρα στον πανικο μου απο υψος 30 κατω (επρεπε να φυγω επειγοντως ) αλλα ειναι καλα .Γυρισα και ειναι καλα και αυτα και η μανα που κλωσσα κανονικα .εμεινε η πλαστικη κλειστη φωλια (την επλυνα την στεγνωσα και ξαναμπηκε ) και αφησα μονο τη φωλια με το νημα που δεν ειχε ψειρες αλλα ψεκαστηκε .την τσοχα την πεταξα .θα την βγαλω φωτο το μεσημερι (μια απο τις δυο ) για να δουμε και τις ψειρες  .

στα αλλα δυο ζευγαρια που κλωσσανε ,η μια ειχε καποιες λιγες  και αλλαξε η τσοχα και στην αλλη δεν υπηρχαν καθολου .δυστυχως ομως στο ενα ζευγαρι με τα 4 αυγα ,εσπασα στην μετακινηση ενα αυγο με ολοζωντανο πουλακι που ματωσε το καημενο 


ειμαι υπευθυνος για 3 ζωες που πηγαν χαμενες ,απο καθαρη αμελεια και σιγουρια ......Δεν μιλω για προληπτικη χρηση ΙΣΧΥΡΟΥ παρασιτοκτονου πανω στα πουλια ,αλλα αποπαρασιτωση του χωρου με καταλληλο εντομοκτονο (εχω ημιεξωτερικη εκτροφη εκτεθειμενη σε μυρμηγκια που μαλλον ηταν η αιτια ).το μη προβλημα εδω και καποια χρονια με ειχε εφησυχασει ......

ελπιζω να μην εχω συνεχεια  ...

----------


## αντρικος

Τελικα δεν ειμαι μονος μου με το προβλημα πολυ λυπαμαι βρε δημητρη την ατιμη τιν ψειρα την μισοοο! Μετα απο την αναπαραγωγη θα χρειαστουμε πολυ δουλεια να τις εξαφανισουμε και οι 2 μας! Ελπιζω να πανε ολα καλα με τα υπολοιπα πουλλακια φιλε μου!

----------


## lagreco69

Ωχ! λυπαμαι!!! βρε Δημητρη. ας αναπαυτουν οι ψυχουλες τους!!   :sad:

----------


## xarhs

εκει που εχεις τα κλουβια δημητρη να ραντισεις καθε χαραμαδα......... και στα κλουβια απο κατω στη σχαρα να ρηξεις και εκει φαρμακο.

πωω τι επαθες ρε δημητρη.......

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ εντος της κλουβας ραντισα παντου ,αλλα με σκευασμα που κανει να ειναι και τα πουλια μεσα,γιατι κλωσσανε και εχουν μωρα .. δεν μπορω να κανω κατι πιο δραστικο  .Εκτος κλουβιου (ακομη και εξω απο τον χωρο που τα εχω ) καθως και στα ποδια της κλουβας ,ραντισα με ισχυρο εντομοκτονο 

απο κει και περα ,θα εχω το νου μου και ελπιζω να μην ειναι μια τραγικη χρονια για μενα και τα πουλια μου .

* απο κει μαλλον εξηγειται και ο θανατος του πρωτου πουλιου ...

----------


## ggamb

Κριμα για τα πουλακια! Δεν περαζει δεν το εκανες επιτηδες!Εγώ ραντιζω το χώρο πατομα και τοίχους με το σκεύασμα Ficam W που παραμένει ενεργό για δυο μήνες! Δεν πατάει τίποτα! πιάνει και βαδιστικα και υπταμενα έντομα. Το πουλάνε μόνο γεωπόνοι. Δεν κάνει για επανω στα πουλιά και στα κλουβιά αλλά αν ραντισεις το χώρο δεν μπορεί να πλησιάσει τίποτα.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη θα απολυμανεις ολα τα κλουβια και για να μειωσεις δραματικα τον πλυθησμο τους θα αλλαξεις φωλειες (εγω θα εβαζα βαμβακι)............

στις φωλιες αναπαραγονται........................ αμα αλλαζεις της φωλιες δεν μπορουν να αυξηθουν

ποσες καναρες εχουν αυγα?

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

πωπω ρε Δημητρη, τα χειροτερα σου ετυχαν.. ελπιζω να τα καταφερεις (δεν αμφιβαλλω) και να πανε ολα καλα!

----------


## xarhs

> Κριμα για τα πουλακια! Δεν περαζει δεν το εκανες επιτηδες!Εγώ ραντιζω το χώρο πατομα και τοίχους με το σκεύασμα Ficam W που παραμένει ενεργό για δυο μήνες! Δεν πατάει τίποτα! πιάνει και βαδιστικα και υπταμενα έντομα. Το πουλάνε μόνο γεωπόνοι. Δεν κάνει για επανω στα πουλιά και στα κλουβιά αλλά αν ραντισεις το χώρο δεν μπορεί να πλησιάσει τίποτα.


εγω γιωργο μονο τις ψειρε καταπολεμαω με φαρμακα........... για ολα τα υπολοιπα υπαρχουν ειδικοι καθαριστες

----------


## ggamb

δεν κατάλαβα τι ακριβως ενοεις Χάρη αλλά αν ενοεις τους φυσικούς εχθρους των εντόμων σαύρες φατραχια κλπ τέτοια δεν έχω μέσα στο χώρο με τα καναρινια! Ακομα!χαχαχαχα! Όλα τα έντομα μπορούν να είναι φορείς μικροβίων ασθενιων και ακαρεων! Καλό είναι να μην τους επιτρέπετε η είσοδος!

----------


## xarhs

τα κοτοπουλακια και οι κοτες δεν αφηνουν τιποτα να περασει μεσα στο χωρο εκτροφης μου.............. δεν αφηνουν ουτε ενα μυρμιγκι

οι κοτες κυνηγανε μεχρι και τις γατες. χαχαχαχαχ!!!!!

σε επιπεδο με βατραχια δεν αφτασα ακομα γιωργο αλλα ποτε μην λες ποτε χαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!!

δημητρη μην στεναχωριεσαι για τα πουλακια, ολοι εχουμε απωλειες αλλοι λιγοτερο αλλοι περισσοτερο.

εχεις χρονο να το καλυψεις το κενο με διαφορα

----------


## jk21

Χαρη η μια φωλια ηταν καθαρη και απλα ραντιστηκε 

η αλλη βγηκε  οπως ειναι εντελως και πλυθηκε το πλαστικο. Αυτη που ειχα τους θανατους ,οπου οι ψειρες ηταν και στο νημα εκτος της τσοχας .Την εχω ακομα και δοκιμασα πανω της το ηπιο ψεκαστικο που εχω (με βαση την αζαδριχτινη - neem oil και μια αλλη ουσια - την ξεχνω - που νομιζω αυξανει την δραση της .Στην δοκιμη ειχα σχεδον ακαριαιο θανατο σε μια τσοχα γεματη σχεδον ψειρες -> θα ανεβασω αργοτερα φωτο  )

τις αλλες δυο καθαρισα επιτοπου το πλαστικο με χαρτι (ειχε κατι σαν μαυρη σκονη σε καποια σημεια που μαλλον ειναι αυγα ) και ψεκασα αλλα και εριξα ψειροσκονη pinex σε πλαστικη φωλια και το μερος της φωλιας με το νημα ,το οποιο ψεκασα και εριξα σκονη .δεν ειχε ψειρες .ειναι της φωλιας με τα 4 μικρα και οι οποιες υπηρχαν ηταν στην τσοχα .θα βαλω ομως αμεσα σημερα στη θεση της νεα τσοχα και θα βγει η φωλια .αν δω οτι δεν καθεται η θηλυκια ,θα ξαναβαλω τη φωλια 

παρομοια εκανα και στην αλλη που καθαρισα με χαρτι το πλαστικο ,μονο που εκεινη ειχε ελαχιστες ψειρες ετσι κι αλλιως και μονο στην τσοχα (φυσικα την πεταξα και ραντισα τη φωλια απο νημα )

----------


## ninos

> Κριμα για τα πουλακια! Δεν περαζει δεν το εκανες επιτηδες!Εγώ ραντιζω το χώρο πατομα και τοίχους με το σκεύασμα Ficam W που παραμένει ενεργό για δυο μήνες! Δεν πατάει τίποτα! πιάνει και βαδιστικα και υπταμενα έντομα. Το πουλάνε μόνο γεωπόνοι. Δεν κάνει για επανω στα πουλιά και στα κλουβιά αλλά αν ραντισεις το χώρο δεν μπορεί να πλησιάσει τίποτα.


ένα αντίστοιχο της bayer έχω και εγώ και 1 φορά τον μήνα ψεκάζω τοίχους, πατώματα και γενικά το χώρο γύρο απο την κλούβα. Γενικότερα είχα πρόβλημα με μυρμήγκια που μαζεύονταν απο τα σπόρια των πουλιών.

----------


## jk21

η φωλια που ειχα τις απωλειες 



και μια της τσοχας της 





η τσοχα της φωλιας με τα 4 μικρα .




και η φωλια απο κατω 





ισως πηγαινανε τη νυχτα ,αλλα εκει ελαχιστες ειχαν φωλιασει 

Αλλαξα τελικα ολες τις φωλιες (το ρισκαρα ) βαζοντας νεα τσοχα (παρολο που φαινοταν οκ οι αλλες )  και βαζοντας λιγο νημα επιπλεον με περιστροφικη κινηση για να κατσει σωστα 

η μεγαλη μου καναρα καθισε αμεσως ...η αλλη(1 χρονου ) εκανε κανενα 10 λεπτο εξω ,μετα καθησε ,ξαναβγηκε ξανα για βολτα κανενα 10 λεπτο (εκει σουρουπωνε και αρχισα να αγχωνομαι και να σκεφτομαι μεταφορα αυγων στην μεγαλη μου ) αλλα ευτυχως τελικα κουρνιασε ...

να σημειωσω οτι ειναι σχεδον  4 ημερων τα πουλια που μεγαλωνουν και δεν υπηρξε ευτυχως εγκαταλειψη φωλιας ,απο την αλλαγη τσοχας και υλικου (ηταν φυσικα τα πρωτα που αλλαξα )

εννοειτε ψεκαστεικανε τα παντα και καθαριστηκαν ακομα πιο σωστα οι πλαστικες φωλιες 


και ο Θεος βοηθος .....

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη τωρα το ειδα!!! Πολυ λυπαμαι!!! Τελικα αν αυτο το προληπτικα που λεγαμε το εκανες δεν ειχες τετοια αποτελεσματα!!! 1 στο 1000000000 να συμβει γιατι ν αρισκαρουμε!! :/
Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα απο εδω και περα και να ειναι παντα υγιειης τα πουλακια σου!!!!! Ξερεις πολυ καλα τι κανεις!!! Σου εμπιστευομαι ακομα και ολα τα πουλια μου!!! Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη και προσοχη!!!

----------


## jk21

ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ μετανοιωνω για την μη απεντομωση του χωρου και την μη χρηση ηπιου σκευασματος για προληψη (να μην το ειχα καλα .... αλλα το ειχα ) ,αλλα ακομα και τωρα θα σκεφτω να βαλω frontline για προληψη .Ο Ανδρεας μου ανεφερε στο αλλο θεμα ασφαλη συμφωνα με την εμπειρια του τροπο και σε ελαχιστη ποσοτητα .Μεχρι τωρα ακουγα για ψεκασιες κλπ .Κατι τετοιο δεν θα συστηνα σε απειρο ακομα και τωρα .Την σταγονα ομως που λεει ο Ανδρεας ,για οποιον νοιωθει οτι μπορει να το κανει ,τοτε ναι .Το fipronil στις passerines ( τα στρουθιομορφα που ασχολουμαστε ) σε* σωστη ποσοτητα*  δεν ειναι τοξικο .Το θεμα ειναι οτι η συσκευασια που βγαινει ,δυσκολευει στον απειρο να την πετυχει  ...
*
ουτε να σκεφτεις ομως να ακουσεις τον φιλο σου να δινεις προληπτικα και αντιβιωσεις !

*

----------


## jk21

να πω οτι αυτες σκοτωθηκαν ακαριαια με ψεκασια σκευασματος που περιεχει την ουσια neem oil (αζαδριχτινελαιο )

----------


## xarhs

εσυ ρε δημητρη απο που κολλησες ψειρες.....???

εχουν εμφανιστει αλλη χρονια...?

----------


## jk21

αν θυμαμαι καλα το 2008 (σε μια φωλια με γκλοστερ μονο ) οταν τα ειχα ακομα στη βεραντα .σε ξυλινη κλουβα και σε μονο μια αναπαραγωγικη περιοδο 

απανω εκει που τα εχω ποτε ...  η αληθεια ειναι φετος οτι εχουμε περισσοτερα μυρμηγκια .αλλα και περυσι δεν ηταν εξαφανισμενα .δεν μπορω να εξηγησω απο αλλου την εμφανιση τους ,αφου η εκτροφη μου ειναι προστατευμενη απο αγρια πουλια που θα μπορουσαν να ειναι φορεις ... στη βεραντα δεν ηταν ... εκει ηταν που επαναπαυθηκα και δεν εκανα χρηση εστω ηπιων σκευασματων

----------


## xarhs

εγω πλεον στις κοτες που ειναι ελευθερες κανω προληπτικη χρηση με το Pubex της bayer.

αλλα κανω προληπτικη χρηση γιατι ξερω οτι δεν υπαρχει περιπτωση να μην εμφανιστουν........

----------


## johnrider

Για αυτό δημήτρη και όση το βλέπουν προληπτικά έχουμε δεν έχουμε ψείρες ρίχνουμε ψειροσκονη στην τσόχα από κάτω και από πάνω πριν και μετά γιατί η δράση δεν είναι τόσο ισχυρή μετά από κάποιες μέρες όταν βγούν οι νεοσσοί.

----------


## jk21

ΧΑΡΗ το pubex ειναι της tafarm νομιζω .Συνθετικη πυρερυθρινη http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main/drugs/pubex

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ την ειχα τη σκονη και δεν ειναι επιβλαβης ... δεν ειναι απο αυτα που λεω ειναι αμφιλεγομενο αν πρεπει να τα βαζουμε ... κατι σαν το pinex το σπρει  

απλα επαναπαυτηκα ... λαθος μου και το πληρωσα .ελπιζω τοσο και οχι περισσοτερο  ..

----------


## xarhs

ναι σορρυ........... το εχω στο αγρινιο το φαρμακο και το μπερδεψα

της tafarm ειναι

----------


## serafeim

> ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ μετανοιωνω για την μη απεντομωση του χωρου και την μη χρηση ηπιου σκευασματος για προληψη (να μην το ειχα καλα .... αλλα το ειχα ) ,αλλα ακομα και τωρα θα σκεφτω να βαλω frontline για προληψη .Ο Ανδρεας μου ανεφερε στο αλλο θεμα ασφαλη συμφωνα με την εμπειρια του τροπο και σε ελαχιστη ποσοτητα .Μεχρι τωρα ακουγα για ψεκασιες κλπ .Κατι τετοιο δεν θα συστηνα σε απειρο ακομα και τωρα .Την σταγονα ομως που λεει ο Ανδρεας ,για οποιον νοιωθει οτι μπορει να το κανει ,τοτε ναι .Το fipronil στις passerines ( τα στρουθιομορφα που ασχολουμαστε ) σε* σωστη ποσοτητα*  δεν ειναι τοξικο .Το θεμα ειναι οτι η συσκευασια που βγαινει ,δυσκολευει στον απειρο να την πετυχει  ...
> *
> ουτε να σκεφτεις ομως να ακουσεις τον φιλο σου να δινεις προληπτικα και αντιβιωσεις !
> 
> *


ΔΗμητρη και εγω απο περισυ που το χρησιμοποιω το frontline δεν ειχα κανενα προβλημα κα ιτο βαζω με πολυ μεγαλη ανεση στα πουλακια!!! Ξεκινησα απο τα καναρινακια που ειχα περισυ!!!
Μια φορα κανουμε βλακια οπως με την ΕΜιλυ που μου συστηνε γιατρος της ΑΝΙΜΑ στην Λαμια να δωσσω αντιβιωση προληπτικα!!! ΔΕΝ ΞΑΝΑ ΓΙΝΟΝΤΑΙ ΑΥΤΑ!!!!
Το δια βασα και στο αλλο θεμα !!!
Εγω παραμερο τα φτερακια εκει που ενωνεται η φτερουγα και βαζω κοντα την βαλβιδα του σπρευ και κανω ενα ψεκασμα κοντα στο δερμα ενα ψιτ!!! Το φαρμακο μπαινει στο αιμα του πουλιου και για 2-3 μηνες εισαι καλειμενος αλλα λειτουργει και ως αποθητικο της ψειρας για μυρμιγκια και αλλα δεν ξερω!!!!

----------


## johnrider

Οσο αφορά την σκόνη pinex θέλει 2 φορες να βάλεις μια πριν όταν βάλεις φωλια πασπαλίζοντας την τσόχα και μια όταν βγούνε τα μικρά γιατί η δράση τις δεν διαρκεί πολλές μέρες.
σημείωση εκεί που έλεγα για την δράση στο παραπάνω εννοούσα στην καταπολέμηση της ψείρας όχι τον πουλιών.

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

δε πειραζει δημητρη καθε εμποδιο για καλο......προχτες με κατι μερεμετια στην αποθηκη,πεταξα μια ζευγαρωστρα απο τα 2μ κατω ευτυχως με τα πλαστικα αυγα μεσα,αποτελεσμα...την ιδια μερα απεβαλε το τριτο της αυγο(το βρηκα στην αυγοθηκη,τσοφλι ζελες) κ τη τεταρτη μερα βρηκα το αυγο στο πατο του κλουβιου ζελε παλι :trash:  ευτυχως κλοσσαει τα δυο πρωτα. ευχομαι καλητερη συνεχεια σε ολους μας

----------


## mitsman

Γνωμη μου καθαρα και μονο!!!! Αλλο προβλημα παιζει και οχι οι ψειρες.... εχω δει φωλια να μην βλεπεις το νημα απο την ψειρα και να καθεται να κλωσσαει μια χαρα η καναρα.... εχω δει και σε δικες μου φωλιες να υπαρχουν πολυ περισσοτερες ψειρες και να μην εχουν προβλημα ουτε μανες ουτε παιδια!!!

Πλεον ψεκαζω ολα τα πουλια με  frontline  και τελειωνει το παραμυθι... ριχνω μια και στην τσοχα και εξω απο την πορτα!

----------


## jk21

ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ ηταν η μονη φωλια που γινοτα πανικος απο ψειρες .Τα μικρα δεν ειχαν καποιο σημαδι ,ενω το ιδιο ζευγαρι περυσι πηγε μια χαρα στην αναπαραγωγη .Επισης τα μικρα δεν τα βρηκα ηδη νεκρα ,αλλα σχεδον νεκρα και το ενα ειχε μια κοκκινη ψειρα στο υψος του στηθους ... η καναρα δεν καθοτανε στη φωλια και αυτο ηταν που με παραξενεψε λιγο πριν να φυγω ,αφου ημουν ηδη εκει λιγη ωρα .Παραλληλα αυτο το ζευγαρι ηταν το πρωτο που μου εδωσε αυγα και σχεδον αμεσως .. αν κρυβοτανε κατι θα ειχα τοσο γρηγορη γεννα ; 

οπως και να χει ,αυτο που με ενδιαφερει σε πρωτη φαση ,ειναι να ξεμπερδεψω με τις ψειρες εντελως ... σημερα δεν πατησε ουτε μυρμηγκι !

----------


## mitsman

εσυ ξερεις τι θα κανεις και πως θα το διαχειριστεις......
παντως αυριο αν τσεκαρεις ξανα τις φωλιες σου θα εχεις ψειρες!!! και γενικα για φετος δυσκολα θα ξεμπερδεψεις!

----------


## jk21

εχω σκοπο να το κανω .αν και αλλαξα τσοχες παντου και φωλιες και επεσε ψεκασμα καλο .αν και το ψεκασα (οχι με φουλ ισχυρο εντομοκτονο γιατι δεν εβγαλα τα πουλια ) φοβαμαι μονο τα pellet σαν κρυψωνα .φοβηθηκα να βγαλω τους πατους να τα αλλαξω ,για να μην αναστατωνα τα πουλια .αν ομως συνεχιστει το προβλημα  ... 

οπως και να χει ,εχω σκοπο λιγο πριν βγουν απο τη φωλια τα μικρα ,να αλλαξω τα πελλετ .οχι ομως τωρα που ειναι γυμνα ακομα ...

----------


## mitsman

μια φορα μου ειχε τυχει και αλλαζα καθε μερα τσοχα και εβαζα νεα ψεκασμενη οσο δεν παει με pinex  και σπρευ και σκονη!!!!  καθε μερα τα ιδια και τα ιδια!

----------


## jk21

ενθουσιαστηκα τωρα  ...

----------


## λακης κου

κριμα πολυ.οι ψειρες ηταν εμφανες πριν ψεκασεις κυριε δημητρη η δεν φαινοταν?

----------


## xarhs

συνηθως λακη τις καταλαβαινεις οταν εχει γεμησει............. αμα εισαι ομως πολυ παρατηρητικος μπορεις να τις προλαβεις

----------


## jk21

πριν ψεκασω φυσικα τις ειδα ... γινοταν πανικος σε μια φωλια .ειχαν πεθανει οι νεοσσοι και το εψαξα .

σημερα προς το παρον τα νεα ειναι καλα .δεν βρηκα ψειρες και ξαναψεκασα τις φωλιες και τις θηλυκες .τα μικρα ηταν σαφως πιο ζωηρα απο χτες οταν τα εβγαλα για να ψεκασω και ζητουσαν φαγητο ,ενω οταν πηγα ολες οι θηλυκιες ηταν εντος φωλιας (εκτος φυσικα αυτης που εχασε τα μικρα της ) 

ας ελπισουμε οτι θα κερδισουμε και το παιχνιδι των αυγων της ψειρας ....

----------


## jk21

Αισιως μαλλον ξαναμπαινω σε κανονικους ρυθμους .Δεν φαινεται να εχω συνεχεια με τις ψειρες (κανω καθημερινο ελεγχο ) ,τα 4 πουλακια μεγαλωνουν γοργα , εχω αλλα 2 μικρα πια απο τη  << γρια >> μου (ειχε 3 αυγα και εξαφανισθηκε το ενα ... μαλλον ασπορο και το φαγανε )  ,ενω η ενος ετους εχει 1 μικρο και ενα αυγο να περιμενει ισως μεχρι αυριο .1 ακομα πουλακι βρεθηκε την παρασκευη αν θυμαμαι καλα πρωι πρωι εκτος φωλιας νεκρο μισοβγαλμενο απο το αυγο (μαζι με το αυγο )  μαλλον προωρο με μια κοιλια που περιειχε κιτρινη στερεη μαζα διογκωμενη (κατι σαν ογκο ) .Το αλλο πουλακι ηταν εκεινο που εσπασα τοτε με τις ψειρες .Επισης καποιο ειχα κανει ενα ανεπαισθητο βαθουλοματακι τοτε ,αλλα δεν ξερω αν ειναι αυτο που εχει μεινει (δεν το πειραζω ... φοβαμαι πια ) ή καποιο απο αυτα που ανοιξανε .Ελπιζω να μην ηταν αυτο που βρηκα με τον ογκο και ειχε σχεση το ψεκασμα που εκανα ,που ισως βρηκε χαραμαδα και περασε μεσα ... 
η καναρα με τα πουλακια που πεθανανε απο τις ψειρες ,μολις πριν 2 ωρες ,αρχισε να χτιζει νεα φωλια

----------


## MAKISV

Σημερα μου εκανε το 4ο αυγουλακι αλλα δεν της τα εβαλα τα κανονικα λογω καιρου.τι λετε να τα βαλω?το πρωτο το εχει κανει πριν 4 μερες...

----------


## serafeim

αν δεν κανει αυριο αυγο βαλτα αυριο... αν κανει βαλτα μεθαυριο βρεξει χιονησει!!

----------


## MAKISV

ευχαριστω σεραφειμ.απ οτι ειδα θα κανει και αυριο, δεν ηταν το τελευταιο σημερα.δεν εχει φοβο να χαλασει το πρωτο ετσι?? (τα εχω μεσα σε ψημενους σπορους σε 17 βαθμους θερμοκρασια)

----------


## xarhs

μακη  η καναρα αφου γεννησε και τα 4 μπορουσες να τα βαλεις σημερα....... ο καιρος ετσι και τα καπακωσει δεν παιζει κανενα ρολο , δηλαδη αμα τα κλωσσαει μονιμα

----------


## jk21

αν και δεν παθαινουν τιποτα ,θα σου ελεγα να τα επιστρεψεις σημερα το απογευμα .αν δεν ηξερα οτι δεν πρεπει να ειναι το τελευταιο σου (λογω χρωματος που λες ) θα στο ελεγα να το κανεις 100 % .Αλλιως αυριο το πρωι σιγουρα 


Εμενα η θηλυκια που ειχε χασει τα μικρα της εχει σχεδον τελειωμενη τη νεα φωλια ,ενω τα αλλα μεγαλωνουν κανονικα

----------


## MAKISV

τα εβαλα σημερα παιδια.δεν εκανε σημερα αλλο.

----------


## jk21

Αφου κλεισανε σχεδον τις 20 μερες,προχθες  το σαββατο ,σιγα σιγα βγηκαν τα 4 πρωτα στο κλαρι απο το κατω αριστερα ζευγαρι 


εδω με τον πατερα να επιβλεπει τα τρια 



εδω με την μαμα 



εδω τα 4 μονα τους 





και εδω μια και με τα 4 μαζι και τον πατερα

----------


## serafeim

Περιμενα πως και πως να βαλεις Δημητρη!!
Να σουζησουν!! Σου ευχομαι τα καλυτερα για τα πουλακια αλλα και για εσενα!!!

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

πολυ  ομορφα δημητρη να τα χαιρεσαι...

----------


## xarhs

να σου ζησουν δημητρη...........!!!!!!!!

----------


## Peri27

οοοοο τι ομορφα που ειναιιιιιιιι!!! Να τα χαιρεσαιιιιιιι τα καμαρια σου!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ομορφιες! Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη και να ειναι γερα ευχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## jimgo

πολυ ομορφα Δημητρη να σου ζησουν τα μικρα

----------


## mitsman

Αφεντικο θα τα λιγουρευεται ο Γιαννης απο ψηλα... στανταρ.... χαχαχαχαχαχα
Να σου ζησουν!!!! πολυ ομορφα μικρα!!!! υγιεστατα!

----------


## Gardelius

_Καλή συνεχεια!!!! Με υγεια!!!_

----------


## οδυσσέας

> Αφου κλεισανε σχεδον τις 20 μερες,προχθες το σαββατο ,σιγα σιγα βγηκαν τα 4 πρωτα στο κλαρι απο το κατω αριστερα ζευγαρι 
> 
> 
> εδω με τον πατερα να επιβλεπει τα τρια 
> 
> 
> 
> εδω με την μαμα 
> 
> ...


να σου ζησουν φιλαρακι. καλοι τραγουδιστες και καλοι γονεις να γινουν.

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα!!! με το καλο!! να ειναι καλοι τραγουδιστες και μανες. καλη συνεχεια!!!

----------


## johnrider

Nα σου ζησουν _ΔΗΜΗΤΡΗ_! να τα χαιρεσαι.

----------


## sWeetAnGel

να σου ζησουν τα ομορφακια!!!

----------


## teo24

Να σου ζησουν οι ομορφιες σου Δημητρη.Την κυρα σου ομως την εβγαλες φωτο αχτενιστη.

----------


## jk21

α ετσι ασουλουπωτο τσουλουφι εχει !

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη ποσο ημερων ειναι τα μικρα? εμενα 35 ημερων σαλιαριζουν και τα δυο!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

νομιζω 23 ειναι ΣΕΡΑΦΕΙΜ  .σημερα βγηκε και ενα μικρο εκτος φωλιας απο τα αλλα ζευγαρια (το χρονιαρικο ζευγαρι ) και η θηλυκια εκανε ενα αυγο πανω στην καθαρη τσοχα (ειχα αλλαξει πριν λιγες μερες ) .της εβαλα πλαστικο και εδωσα νημα και το παραχωσε η ατιμη απο κατω (το εβγαλα ) . Η κιτρινη που ειχε χασει τα δυο μικρα ,κλωσσα αυγουλακια εδω και μια βδομαδα σχεδον

----------


## serafeim

Πραγματικα πολυ χαιρομαι!!! Αντε να σου βγουν καλοι τραγουδιστες και με την σειρα τους να πανε σε καλα ατομα που θα ακονιζουν αυτο το ομορφο τραγουδι με την σωστη εκτροφη!!!  :Happy:

----------


## lefteris13

να σου ζησουν Δημητρη!..τα μικρα που εχουν σκουφι εχουν πιο πολλες πιθανοτητες να ναι θυληκα λογω της σκουφατης μαμας και το αντιστοιχο αρσενικα για τα ασκουφωτα ή ειναι 50-50;

----------


## jk21

απο μικρος (γυμνασιο ) δεν τα πηγαινα καλα με την βιολογια ...την βαριομουνα .... απο οτι εχω καταλαβει ,απο ενα αλλο θεμα  ,το Βικακυ με τη γενετικη τα παει μια χαρα .Αν το δει ,θα σου απαντησει

----------


## alex1974

Μραβο Δημητρη , να σου ζησουν...

----------


## jk21

τα 4 μικρα μεγαλωνουν γοργα και ομορφαινουν και αλλο ! η μαμα τους εχει ηδη 2 αυγα στην φωλια  ,ενω στην κιτρινη που ειχε χασει τα μικρα της ,λογικα αυριο μεθαυριο (ξεχασα να σημειωσω ακριβη ημερομηνια που ξεκινησε να κλωσσα ) περιμενω να βγουν πουλακια .Η 5χρονη μου εχει 2 μικρα στο κλαρι εδω και καποιες μερες και εστρωσε χτες πληρως νεα φωλια .Το χρονιαρικο ζευγαρακι εχει στο κλαρι το ενα του παιδακι απο την πρωτη γεννα και η θηλυκια κλωσσα εξι αυγουλακια .Στην πρωτη γεννα ειχα σπασει τοτε με τις ψειρες ενα ενσπορο μεγαλωμενο ,ενω ειχε ραισει και ακομα ενα που αποδειχθηκε ενσπορο αλλα με εκολλαψη που σταματησε τοτε ,ενω ακομα ενα το βρηκα μισοβγαλμενο απο το αυγο ,αλλα νεκρο ,με εναν κιτρινο ογκο συμπαγη στην κοιλια .Ελπιζω να μην επηρεασε το ψεκασμα και με chevitren πανω στα αυγα που ειχα κανει τοτε με τις ψειρες ...

συντομα θα εχω και φωτο

----------


## serafeim

Περιμενουμε με αγωνια φωτο!!  :Happy: 
Καλη συνεχεια!!

----------


## δημητρα

με το καλο, να ειναι ολα για γερα και να ερθουν πολλοι απογονοι

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

με το καλο κ τα υπολοιπα δημητρη...

----------


## jk21

εφυγα χθες απο αθηνα και δεν ειχε βγει καποιο απο την κιτρινη ,αλλα ουτε και σημερα απο οσο ρωτησα το ατομο που μου τα προσεχει (ειμαι βολο ) .τα ενσπορα στην κιτρινη ηταν 3 φουλ γεματα ,αλλα δεν ειχα καλο φακο για να δω αν χτυπουσε η καρδια ή οχι . Μαλλον η πολυ χαμηλη υγρασια των τελευταιων ημερων εκανε τη δουλεια της .... σημερα ειδα ειχε γυρω στο 28 % το μεσημερι ...

τα αλλα ζευγαρια μεγαλωνουν τα μικρα τους οι αρσενικοι και τα θηλυκα κλωσσανε .Φευγοντας ειχα αυγο και απο την 5χρονη μου

----------


## orion

άντε με το καλό... και στα επόμενα θα πάς καλύτερα!!!  :winky:

----------


## jk21

Σημερα βγηκανε τα 3 πρωτα μικρουλια απο το χρονιαρικο ζευγαρι μου και ισως εχουμε και συνεχεια μεχρι αυριο 

τα αλλα 2 ζευγαρια (εκεινο με τα 4 που 40αρισανε σημερα σε ηλικια και οι ηλικιωμενοι μου ) κλωσσανε απο τα μεσα της μεγαλης εβδομαδας σχεδον απο 4 αυγα .Το ατυχο ανοιχτοχρωμο ζευγαρι (δεν βγηκανε τελικα οι νεοσσοι ,οταν ελλειπα ) εχει ηδη κανει νεα φωλια ... θα δουμε .. δειχνει υγειεστατο και περυσι δεν ειχε προβλημα στις γεννες 

η τετραδα που ειναι πια 40 ημερων ,ποτε δεν ενοχλησε την μανα στο κλωσσημα και μεγαλωνει κανονικα στο ευρυχωρο χωρο που εχω για ζευγαρωμα μαζι με τους γονεις .Καποια συντομα θα φυγουν για καλα φιλαρακια (ισως το ενα και σημερα για να δοκιμασει και μεζε απο ζυγουρι ) .Τα υπολοιπα συντομα θα μεταφερθουν σε αλλη κλουβα

----------


## teo24

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη και με το καλο τα υπολοιπα...

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο Δημητρη...
αντε καλα αποτελεσματα στα κιτρινιαρικα.. τα αλλα δεν τα φοβαμαι ουτε αυτο .. εσυ ξερεις τι κανεις καλυτερα απο ολους μας....
για να δουμε ποιος θα ειναι ο τυχερος που θα παρει το μικρο...

----------


## alex1974

Με το καλο Δημητρη !!!!

----------


## jk21

Δεν του το χω πει ακομα  ,αλλα μιας που θα βρεθουμε σημερα στο ζυγουρι ... αν και εχω ταγμενα και αλλα νωριτερα ,το πρωτο (μιας που θα βρεθουμε ) ειναι για τον γιο του Βασιλη *Περαστικά στον μικρό Βασιλάκη.*και μελλοντικο σιγουρο μελος μας !

----------


## serafeim

Μπραβο του.. τον περιμενουμε στην μικρομεγαλη παρεα μας...

----------


## Gardelius

*Φωτοοοο????????
*

----------


## johnakos32

Καλή συνέχεια!!!!!! Όλα μια χαρά!

----------


## jk21

> *Φωτοοοο????????
> *


Αυριο ... σημερα κρατουσα χωρο στην  μηχανη για να βγαλω εσενα !

----------


## jk21

Ο μπαμπας (με το δαχτυλιδι ) τα 3 μικρα (σχεδον 40 ημερων ... το 4ο ηδη απο το βραδυ της ζυγουροσυναντησης ανοικει στην μικρο Βασιλης )  και η μαμα στη φωλια κλωσσα αλλα 4 αυγα  ,με την επιβλεψη αλλα ουτε μια φορα ενοχληση ,ενος απο αυτα 







η μαμα  στη εισοδο της φωλιας και τα αλλα απεξω 



και τα 4 νεα αυγα .Απο νημα εβαλε ελαχιστο και μαλλον βολευτηκε με την τσοχα 






τα 2  μικρα απο τους ηλικιωμενους γεννητορες μου 





και τα 4 νεα αυγα που εδω και αρκετες μερες κλωσσα η θηλυκια 







το χρονιαρικο ζευγαρι μου ,με το ενας τους απογαλακτισμενο νεοσσο  (το ασκουφωτο πανω απο τη φωλια .με το λευκο ειναι η μαμα )










και εδω οι 3 νεες χνουδομπαλιτσες που μεγαλωνουν 






και εδω το ατεκνο ζευγαρι μου  ,με την νεα (οπως παντα καλοφτιαγμενη ) φωλια

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη ειναι ολα τους πανεμορφα!!!! να τα χαιρεσαι, να ειναι αριστοι τραγουδιστες και καλες μανες. 

Καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ!!!!! Ωραία!!!!!!! Πολύ όμορφα Όλα!!!! *  :Happy0062:

----------


## serafeim

μπραβο πολυ ομορφα.. η φωλια τελεια... καλη συνεχεια...

----------


## jk21

> *Πλούσιο φωτορεπορτάζ!!!!! Ωραία!!!!!!! Πολύ όμορφα Όλα!!!! *


μπορουσα και αλλιως ; αφου στο υποσχεθηκα

----------


## Peri27

Nα σου ζησουν!! πολυ γλυκουλια ολα!!!  :Big Grin:

----------


## teo24

Ετσι ετσι,να χορταινουμε φωτογραφιες.Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη,ειναι πανεμορφα.

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη ωραια χρωματακια.............. τα μικρα ειδικα αυτα τα πρασινακια στην πρωτη φωτο ειναι τελεια.

εμενα μ αρεσει πολυ και το ατεκνο ζευγαρι.

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Δημητρη παντα επιτυχιες να εχεις , να σου ζησουν
Αυτο που μου αρεσει πολυ ειναι τα μικρα μαζι με τους γονεις στην 2 γεννα , μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση που δεν πειραζουν !!!!
Μπραβο τους....

----------


## NIKOSP

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη ειναι πανεμορφα!!!!

----------


## δημητρα

καλη συνεχεια, να ειναι γερα

----------


## jk21

> Αυτο που μου αρεσει πολυ ειναι τα μικρα μαζι με τους γονεις στην 2 γεννα , μου κανει τρομερη εντυπωση που δεν πειραζουν !!!!
> Μπραβο τους....


το εχω ξανακανει βεβαια αλλη φορα για αλλους λογους .... τωρα τα αφησα επιτηδες για να δειτε οτι σε 3 ζευγαρια ,υπαρχουν παντου ακουτσουλιστα αυγα .Πολλα απο αυτα τα αυγα βγηκαν οταν ειχα επιστρεψει τα πρωτα προωρα ,αφου μεγαλη τεταρτη εφυγα για Βολο 

δεν λεω κρατειστε τα πουλια 40 και 50 ημερων .λεω μην τα αφαιρειται απο 25 ή και 30 ημερων αν δεν δοκιμασετε πρωτα διπλα με χωρισμα απο τους γονεις (μετα τις 30 μερες και ενω σιγουρα τρωνε μονα τους σπορους  ΟΛΑ και οχι καποια ) οτι δεχονται ομαλα τον αποχωρισμο .Μπορει να τρωνε μονα τους ,μπορει και μην τρωνε και να ταιζει απο τα καγκελα ο πατερας ,αλλα παντοτε θα τυχει να υπαρξουν πουλια ,που δεν θα πανε να φανε και θα καθονται απομερα σε μια πατηθρα να καρινιαζουν σε ελαχιστες μερες ή να τρωνε απο κατω ...


ναι στον χωρισμο μετα τον απογαλακτισμο ,οχι στις βιαστικες αφαιρεσεις !

----------


## orion

άντε να βουν και καλοί τραγουδιστές... από κορμί κορμάρα  :winky:

----------


## jimgo

κουκλια ολα τους μπραβο

----------


## saxo_29

Πολυ ομορφα ολα τους Δημητρη. Να σου ζησουν!!!

----------


## jk21

> εδω το ατεκνο ζευγαρι μου  ,με την νεα (οπως παντα καλοφτιαγμενη ) φωλια



σημερα ειχαμε το πρωτο αυγο ... για να δουμε αυτη τη φορα ... 

επελεξα να μην το πειραξω αυτη τη φορα .δεν εβαλα ψευτικο αυγο

----------


## serafeim

Δημητρη καταλαβα γιατι!!!
Σου ευχομαι απο τα βαθυ της καρδιας μου να πανε ΟΛΑ μα ΟΛΑ καλα!!!
Σκεφτομαι μερικες φορες γιατι να μην ζω Αθηνα να περναγα καμια βολτα να χαζεψω ολων τα ζευγαρακια!! να κλεψω κανα μικρο!!! χαχαχαχα

----------


## jk21

μην ψαχνεις για θετικα και αρνητικα στο να αλλαζουμε αυγα Σεραφειμ ... αν ηταν θα ειχα προβλημα και στα αλλα ζευγαρια .Για γουρι το αλλαξα το τροπαρι ...

οποτε κατεβεις σε περιμενω ! να κλεψεις βεβαια δυσκολο .θα ηταν κατι τετοιο αν γινοταν με δικια σου πρωτοβουλια ,αλλα δεν θα προλαβαινες ,θα ταν δικια μου ... αλλα μου εισε δυσκολος intermediatομανης

----------


## serafeim

Χαχαχαχαχα!!! Ειμαι ο ατιμος!!!
Στο υποσχομαι πως θα ερθω σιγουρα!! 
Παρε τον Γιωργο, κλειστε τραπεζι και παμε για "μαθηματα ζωης", εχω πολλα να σας μαθω!!  ::

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλή επιτυχία!!!! ΑΝ και ειμαι αντίθετος τελικα στην αντικατάσταση,.....*

----------


## jk21

μα αφου δεν τα αντικατεστησα λεω ... 

ναι συνηθως για μεχρι 4 αυγα ,δεν δινει κατι παραπανω .για 5-6 πιθανον .το 5ο ή 6ο πουλι που θα βγει (ισως και λιγο νωριτερα μια μερα ) μπορει να εχει ιδια αναπτυξη με καποιο 1-2 μερες μεγαλυτερο του ,αλλα παντα θα υπαρχουν τα 2 πρωτα να ταπωνουν σε μεγεθος τα υπολοιπα .Ειναι κατι που εχω δει ... με ξερετε υπερ της μη παρεμβασης σε διαδικασιες της φυσης ,αλλα στη φυση αυτο οδηγει συνηθως 1 αν οχι και παραπανω μικρα ,στην εκπληρωση της αναγκης να θρεψουν και οι θηρευτες τα μικρα τους ... το << μαζευουν >> συνηθως κατω απο τη φωλια ...

----------


## NIKOSP

εγω επειδη φευγω νωρις το πρωι για δουλεια και δεν εχω την δυνατοτητα να τα αντικαταστησω, μεχρι στιγμης ειχα μια απωλεια στους οκτω νεοσους που εχω απο ολα τα ζευγαρια μου.

----------


## jk21

ποσα μικρα εβγαζες σε καθε φωλια πανω κατω; η απωλεια ηταν καποιο απο τα μικροτερα ή αλλο πουλι;

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη δεν διαβασα ολα τα μηνυματα .....τα ζευγαρια σου εκαναν τιποτα ;

----------


## NIKOSP

> ποσα μικρα εβγαζες σε καθε φωλια πανω κατω; η απωλεια ηταν καποιο απο τα μικροτερα ή αλλο πουλι;


Η απωλεια ηταν στα τρια μικρα. τα δυο ειχαν βγει 26/4 και το τριτο που πεθανε βγηκε 28/4 και δεν προλαβαινε απο τα αλλα να τα'ι'στει.

----------


## jk21

ΠΑΝΟ πρωτη γεννα εχω 4 +2 +1 μικρα απο τα ζευγαρια μου και στην δευτερη εχω 3 μικρα λιγων ημερων ,στο ζευγαρι που ειχε 1 στην πρωτη γεννα  και απο 4 αυγα στις αλλες 2 καναρες των 4 και 2 μικρων της πρωτης γεννας .Το ζευγαρι που ειχε χασει τα 2 μικρα με τις ψειρες στην πρωτη γεννα (δεν ξερω αν το ειχες δει τοτε ) ,στη δευτερη γεννα δεν τα πηγε καλα .Λεπτομερειες ,λιγα ποστ πιο πριν .Σημερα εκανε το 1ο αυγο της 3ης γεννας

----------


## jk21

χθες και σημερα ειχα εκολλαψη των αυγων στα δυο ζευγαρια !

στην θηλυκια με την τετραδα των ανεξαρτητοποιημενων ,ειχα 2 νεα μικρα και ακομη 1 που το βρηκα ομως κατω πεθαμενο εξ αρχης και σαν πατημενο .Δεν ειχε μαυρη τελεια ... (χθες το μεσημερι ) .Ενα ακομα αυγο δεν εχει ανοιξει

στο 5 χρονο ζευγαρι μου ,ειχα 3 πουλακια χθες και σημερα απο οσο διεκρινα (δεν τα πειραξα να τα δω καλα γιατι βιαζομουνα ) βγηκε και το 4ο 

η κιτρινη ειχε κανει μεχρι σημερα το πρωι 2 αυγα και πιθανοτατα τωρα που εφυγα ,να εχει κανει και αλλο

----------


## panos70

Eυχομαι να σου πανε ολα καλα στη συνεχεια,στα δικα μου το πρωτο ζευγαρι και απο δυο γεννες εκανε 7 μικρα,το δευτερο ζευγαρι,και απο δυο γεννες 2 μικρα και το τριτο ζευγαρι και απο δυο γεννες εκανε 5 μικρα,οι πρωτες γεννες απετυχαν  στα  δυο απο τα τρια ζευγαρια, το δευτερο και το τριτο ζευγαρι τα παω και για τριτη γεννα γιατι δεν εβγαλαν τα μικρα που περιμενα,αλλα η αληθεια  ειναι οτι ηταν μικρα οταν τα εβαλα για ζευγαρωμα εκει ριχνω την πρωτη αποτυχημενη γεννα για τα δυο απο τα 3 ζευγαρια,η μαλλον  για τις θηλυκιες που τις εχω μονες τους απο το  κλωσημα  εως το μεγαλωμα των μικρων

----------


## jk21

Μια χαρα ειναι ! σημασια εχει οτι ολα γινανε γονεις !!! αυτο ειναι το σημαντικο για αυτα .Του χρονου ακομα καλυτερα και για μενα και για σενα !

----------


## Gardelius

*Μια εικονα .... 1000 λέξεις!!!!*

----------


## jk21

ποια εικονα;

----------


## xarhs

λιακο τι βλεπεις που εμεις δεν βλεπουμε???????/

----------


## Gardelius

*χαχαχααχαχαχαα αυτο λέω.!!!!! ΔΕΝ υπάρχει εικόνα !!!!! Κακώς!!!!!! *  :Tongue0020:

----------


## xarhs

λιακο πες μας το μυστικο της επιτυχιας......... τι πινεις και δεν μας δινεις?????????????????


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ

----------


## Gardelius

*




 Αρχικά καταχωρημένο από xarhs


λιακο πες μας το μυστικο της επιτυχιας......... τι πινεις και δεν μας δινεις?????????????????


χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχ


Αυτά είναι!!!!! Τιποτα φιλε!!!! ή το εχεις ή δεν!!!!!! χαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχαχα*

----------


## serafeim

Δεν φταις εσυ Ηλια!!! Ο Δημητρης φταιει που σου ειπε να βγαλεις το ρουψεν απο την τροφη!!! Τωρα το τρως εσυ και.....  :Tongue0020:

----------


## johnrider

και όμως το ρουψεν κάνει δουλειά 4 γέννες 5 στα πέντε.το είδα με τα ματια μου.

----------


## jk21

> και όμως το ρουψεν κάνει δουλειά 4 γέννες 5 στα πέντε.το είδα με τα ματια μου.


μηπως ειχε καπνισει απο τα φυλλα ενος απο των σπορων που ταιζεις  :: 


Βρε Λιακο με μια μηχανη μονιμα θα ειμαι πανω; μια σταλια ειναι τα κακομοιρα .κατσε να γινουν λιγων  ημερων

----------


## johnrider

Δεν τελειωσα.. αυτά τα μικρά ήταν περσινά, και φέτος που τα μικρά έβαλε να ζευγαρώσουν πήρε προς το παρόν 2-3 γέννες από 5 με 6 μικρά χωρίς καμια μα καμια απώλεια τα συστατικά τροφή με ρουψεν, αβγό, και μπρόκολο.οι γονείς και φέτος 5-6 μικρά στην 3 γεννα.
να σου πω και το άλλο κελαηδούσε ένα αρσενικό στην χούφτα του όταν το έβαλε να κοιτάζει θηλυκό.
μετά εγώ αποσύρθηκα για να καπνίσω...

----------


## johnakos32

χαχαχαχαχα αν σας ενδιαφερει παντως για τα φυλλα για οποιαδηποτε χρηση λεω να κανω φυτειες για να τα ταιζω με τουσ σπορους οποτε τα  φυλλα τα δινω σε οποιον χρειαζετε τσαμπα δεν χρεωνω τιποτα!

----------


## jk21

ΓΙΑΝΝΗ ο σπορος της ελαιοκραμβης και του συγγενικου γογγυλιου σε λιγο μικροτερο βαθμο  (rape seed -brassica napus και rubsen- brassica rapa αντιστοιχα ) εχουν ουσιες που εχουν πιθανη επιδραση μεσοπροθεσμα και οχι απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη  σε συκωτι και θυρεοειδη (ερουκικο οξυ και γλυκοζιτες ) .Αν οι ποικιλιες που δινουμε στα πουλια μας  δεν ειναι οι αρχεγονες ,αλλα οι μεταλλαγμενες ,αυτες οι ουσιες ειναι σαφεστατα μειωμενες ,αφου για τον συγκεκριμενο λογο εγινε η γενετικη τροποποιηση .Δεν ξερω αν αυτη εχει αλλα αρνητικα ,αλλα στο θεμα που συχνα εχω θιξει ,εχει φερει βελτιωση και μαλιστα σημαντικη αυξηση των ω3 λιπαρων οξεων ... οι ποικιλιες αυτες νομιμα καλλιεργουνται ομως μονο στην αμερικανικη χερσονησο (στην ευρωπη μονο εισαγουμε για ζωοτροφες μεταλλαγμενους σπορους .δεν επιτρεπεται η καλλιεργεια ) και αν οι σποροι προερχονται απο κει ,ισως να μην δημιουργουν προβλημα .Παντως μην το περιμενεις απο τη μια μερα στην αλλη ...

εγω θα συνεχιζω να μην δινω και απεναντιας θα στηριζω παντα την πολυ καλη ποιοτητα πρωτεινης και λιπαρων ω3 που εχει ο κατασυκοφαντημενος καναβουροσπορος ...

----------


## johnakos32

ναι δεν προκειτενα φυτευα τποτα οπως ουτε το εχω κανει ποτε και ουτε θελω. φυσικα και ο καθε σπορος παρεχει  πολυ καλες και ωφελιμες ουσιες για τα πτηνα μας.

----------


## jk21

δεν λεω για σενα βρε .το εταιρο φιλαρακι μου ,τον Γιαννη τον περπατητη (johnrider )

----------


## serafeim

Απο αυριο σκετο καναβουρι!! (Αστειευομαι φυσικα)
Δημητρη και η περιλλα χρειαζεται και το νιζερ και κεχρι και και και και...
Εγω το ρουψεν ποτε δεν το χρησιμοποιησα!!! :/

----------


## johnakos32

οταν εδινα τροφη με αρκετα ενυσχυμενο καναβουρι στα 2.5 καλαιδινη και 500 γραμαρια καναβουρι το ετρωγαν πολυ αλλα αρχιζαν και παχεναν απο τοτε περνω απλη κελαιδινη!

----------


## xarhs

> Απο αυριο σκετο καναβουρι!! (Αστειευομαι φυσικα)
> Δημητρη και η περιλλα χρειαζεται και το νιζερ και κεχρι και και και και...
> Εγω το ρουψεν ποτε δεν το χρησιμοποιησα!!! :/


εσυ σεραφειμ τι μιγμα δινεις στα δικα σου????

το χεις κοψει το ρουψεν τελειως?

----------


## serafeim

Δεν ειχε ποτε ρουψεν η τροφη μου Χαρη!!!

----------


## xarhs

εκεινη της k**g?

----------


## jk21

αλλος που δεν διαβαζει τους κανονες ....

οι μαρκες επιτρεπονται λεμε !!!! οχι οι λιανοπωλητες τους !!


ΚΙΝG εννοει ο ποιητης

----------


## xarhs

τους ξερω του κανονες δημητρη........... αλλα δεν ξερω δεν θελω να τους κανω και διαφημηση.

----------


## jk21

α ετσι πασο ! αν εχεις τους λογους σου καλα κανεις !

----------


## serafeim

Ναι αυτην Χαρη!! Αλλα δεν θελω να χαλαω το θεμα του Δημητρη με τα πανεμορφα πουλακια του!!!

----------


## jk21

δεν το χαλασες βρε οκ .ας γυρισουμε σε αυτα ....

αυριο θα κοιταξω να κανω το χατηρι του Ηλια ,να βγαλω καμμια φωτο

----------


## xarhs

βγαλε κυριως τα μικρα δημητρη............ χαχαχαχαχαχαχ!!!!!!!!!!!

ξερεις εσυ γιατι..............

----------


## jk21

ποια μικρα ; τα πανω απο μηνα υποθετω εννοεις ... αυτα τα εχω προσφατα .τα νεογγενητα θελει ο αλλος

----------


## xarhs

αλλα στον κοσμο μου εγω........

δημητρη κανενα ανοιχτοχρωμο εβγαλες η ειναι ολα σκουρα?

----------


## jk21

τα μωρα δεν ξερω .απο τα αλλα ενα ειναι καπως ποιο σκουρο απο αυτο που εδωσα στον μικρο του Βασιλη .θα σου δειξω αλλη στιγμη με φωτο

----------


## serafeim



----------


## jk21

για τον Λιακο ....


τα 4 νεογεννητα της γιαγιας μου παρακαλω  .η 5χρονη 4 στα 4 .ειναι και ανοιχτοχρωμα .οι γονεις και οι δυο σκουροι



τα 2 της θηλυκιας που εχει 4 απο την πρωτη γεννα 





ενα αυγο δεν ανοιξε ,ενω ακομα 1 μικρο βγηκε και το βρηκα το ιδιο πρωι νεκρο εξω απο τη φωλια 



αυτα ειναι τα 3 της πιτσιρικας μου .στην προηγουμενη ειχε 2 .ενα αυγο δεν ανοιξε  .στη φωτο βλεπετε κοκκινες κουτσουλιες .οι πιπεριες φλωρινης απο 3 ημερων στο διαιτολογιο τους ,οπως και αλλα χορταρικα σε ολα τα ζευγαρια στις πρωτες γεννες .βλεπετε καμμια διαρροια; αν τις πλυνετε καλα ,δεν κινδινευουν απο τιποτα !!!




και τα απογαλακτισμενα .η πιπερια εχει κανει τα σχοινια χαλια ....

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Να σου ζησουν Δημητρη, να ειναι παντα γερα ευχομαι  :Happy:

----------


## Gardelius

*Τωρα μάλιστα!!!!!! Με το καλο στο κλαρί!!!!!*  :Happy0065:

----------


## serafeim

Αυτο ηταν οντως πολυ καλυτερο!!! Μακαρι να ηταν intermidiate να διαλεγα κανενα!!! σας φαγανε τα κλασικο αναθεμα σας!!!  :Angel09:

----------


## γιαννης χ

Δημητρη πανεμορφα αλλα εκεινο που μου αρεσε ειναι το (πενταχρονη) καταριπτης αλλον ενα ΜΥΘΟ που μας ελεγαν οτι η καναρα αποδιδει μεχρι τα τρια της χρονια.Με σωστη διατροφη ΟΛΑ γινονται ΜΠΡΑΒΟ να σου ζησουν.

----------


## γιαννης χ

Και αγαπη φυσικα να μην ξεχνιωμαστε.

----------


## orion

καλή συνέχεια να έχεις  :winky:

----------


## johnakos32

πωπω τρομερα ! αυτο με τα κλασικα ισχυει ολοι κλασικα κανεις intermidiate η floreo! δημητρη να σου ζησουν!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1 :winky:

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη καλη συνεχεια....!!!!!!

τα μικρουλια σου ειναι πανεμορφα..............






> Δημητρη πανεμορφα αλλα εκεινο που μου αρεσε ειναι το (πενταχρονη) καταριπτης αλλον ενα ΜΥΘΟ που μας ελεγαν οτι η καναρα αποδιδει μεχρι τα τρια της χρονια.Με σωστη διατροφη ΟΛΑ γινονται ΜΠΡΑΒΟ να σου ζησουν.


γιαννη εχεις απολυτο δικιο. και εγω ειχα μια καναρα που μου γενναγε μεχρι 7 χρονων. πολυ γονιμη καναρα , αλλα την εχασα απο επιθεση αρπακτικου

----------


## lagreco69

Δημητρη ολα ειναι υπεροχα, καλη συνεχεια!!!!

----------


## jk21

Σιγουρα καθως αυξανει η ηλικια ,οπως και σε πολυ νεαρη πριν χρονισει ενα θηλυκο πουλακι ,μπορει να υπαρξουν προβληματα κατα την δημιουργια και εξοδο του αυγου .Ομως ενα πουλακι που ορμονικα νοιωθει διαθεση να τεκνοποιησει και ειναι σε οιστρο ,ενω παραλληλα εχει ωορηξια και τελικα ωοτοκια ,δεν βρισκω το λογο να του το απαγορεψουμε .Ακομα και να χασει τη ζωη του πανω στη γεννα ,δεν ξερω αν αυτο ειναι πιο οδυνηρο για αυτο ,απο το να  νοιωθει οτι θελει να ζευγαρωσει και να μην το αφηνουμε .Την οδυνη της απωλειας του ,εμεις θα την ζησουμε ... εκεινος ζει την οδυνη να μην μπορει να εκπληρωσει το βασικο ενστικτο ,γιατι εμεις καθοριζουμε το αν θα γινει αυτο και οχι η φυση ,αφου δεν ειναι ελευθερο ωστε να επιλεγει ή οχι (μπορει να γινει και αυτο .. ) απο καποιο αρσενικο ,ωστε να γινουν ταιρι 

τωρα περι μυθου ... σιγουρα καποιοι μπορει να φτασανε να ζευγαρωσουν και σε μεγαλη ηλικια ... αλλα βρε παιδια ολα αυτα μεχρι τωρα τα μαθαιναμε απο εμπειρους και συνηθως οργανωμενους εκτροφεις ... να ειμαστε ειλικρινεις .Ποσοι απο αυτους εχουν κρατησει 5χρονα και 7 χρονα θηλυκα και τα ζευγαρωνανε με αποτυχια; οι παροικουντες στην ιερουσαλημ ,ξερουν οτι αν καποιοι κρατουν τετοια πουλια ,τα εχουν για παραμανες για τα καναρινια τους και ακομη περισσοτερο για τα καρδερινια τους .... Σιγουρα βεβαια θα υπηρξαν και πουλια που ζευγαρωσανε και ειχανε αποτυχιες ... ουτε εκεινα καθιστουν κανονα οτι συνεβη σε κεινα ,ουτε το αποτελεσμα της δικια μου ειναι κανονας !

πληροφοριακα και ο αρσενικος εχει την ιδια ηλικια !

----------


## panos70

Δημητρη πανεμορφα καλη συνεχεια,ειναι πανεμορφα

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Δημητρη , να σου ζησουν !
Μεσα σε λιγους μηνες με εχετε βοηθησει και μου εχετε "ανοιξει" τα ματια απο τα ψεματα των πετσοπαδων ( χορταρικα , διαρροια....κτλ) !!!!
Με το καλο στο κλαδι....

----------


## jk21

ΑΛΕΞ στην αλλη συναντηση ,θελω να γνωρισω και σενα απο κοντα 

και δεν υπαρχουν ψεματα πετσοπαδων .Υπαρχει αμαθεια ή εστω ημιμαθεια  και απλα διαθεση να κερδισουν οπως καθε επαγγελματιας ,αλλα με παλιομοδιτικο τροπο .Αλλα σωστος επαγγελματιας στις μερες μας και με μελλον στην πιατσα ειναι ο σωστα  καταρτισμενος στο αντικειμενο του .... η επιλογη ειναι δικια τους .Εμεις παμε μπροστα .Θα ναι κοντα μας ,αν μας ακολουθησουν !

----------


## jk21

α ξεχασα να σας πω ... η κιτρινη κλωσσα πια τα 4 αυγουλακια της

----------


## serafeim

:Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:

----------


## johnakos32

:Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  ::  ::  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :Jumping0011:  :winky: !!!!!!!!!! περιμενουμε  ::

----------


## alex1974

> ΑΛΕΞ στην αλλη συναντηση ,θελω να γνωρισω και σενα απο κοντα 
> 
> και δεν υπαρχουν ψεματα πετσοπαδων .Υπαρχει αμαθεια ή εστω ημιμαθεια  και απλα διαθεση να κερδισουν οπως καθε επαγγελματιας ,αλλα με παλιομοδιτικο τροπο .Αλλα σωστος επαγγελματιας στις μερες μας και με μελλον στην πιατσα ειναι ο σωστα  καταρτισμενος στο αντικειμενο του .... η επιλογη ειναι δικια τους .Εμεις παμε μπροστα .Θα ναι κοντα μας ,αν μας ακολουθησουν !


Δημητρη θα ειμαι σιγουρα "κοντα" σας την αλλη φορα !
Αλλο να μιλας απο "εδω" και αλλο να ξερεις και ποιος ειναι αυτος ( χαχαχα ) !!
Εκεινη την ημερα ηταν δυσκολα , σχολαγε αργα η γυναικα μου και καποιος επρεπε να ειναι με τα παιδια , ειχα πει στην Ολγα οτι αν "μπορουσα" θα ερχομουν γιατι εκτος απο την παρεα σας που την θεωρω "επιστημονικα τρελη" ( χαχαχαχα ) ειμαι και φαν για ζυγουρακι !!!
"Ολοι" τους εαυτους τους τους θεωρουν....."επαγγελματιες" αλλα εαν καποιος ειναι "νεος" ειναι πανευκολο να την πατησει και να "φαει" οτι του πουν !!! 
Για αυτο πιστευω οτι "κανετε" τρομερη δουλεια εδω.....

----------


## volcanotimes

δημητρη να σου ζησουν φίλε. φοβερα και τα μικρα και οι γονεις.

μπραβο σου :winky:

----------


## serafeim

::  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

κατσε ειναι ετοιμα να ξεπορτισουν καποια .θα στα βγαλω .μεσα στη φωλια δεν εχω καλη ορατοτητα .δεν ειμαι ευρυχωρα εκει πανω για φωτο .ολα ομως μεγαλωνουν μια χαρα χωρις παρατραγουδα .αργα ή γρηγορα ,περιμενω αλλα 9 να εγκαταλειψουν φωλιες ,ενω και η κιτρινη κλωσσα 4 .ουτε που κοιταξα με ωοσκοπηση πλακα πλακα ...

----------


## Gardelius

::  ::  ::

----------


## jk21

κανε υπομονη βρε .Βγηκε το πρωτο στο κλαρι ,αλλα το μεσημερι παλι μεσα το ειδα

----------


## serafeim

Τελικα εγω δεν θα τα δω φωτογραφια!!! αχ τι μου εκανες!!! :/

----------


## jk21

θα τα βγαλω βρε το μεσημερι και θα σου φερω τη μηχανη το απογευμα να τα δεις απευθειας

----------


## serafeim

Το γερικο ζευγαρι θελω.. αυτο εχω ερωτευτι!!! και τον μπλε!!!

----------


## jk21

την μπλε ! τα δικα της ειναι στο τσακ να βγουν απο τη φωλια .το ενα απο τα τρια εκανε σημερα βολτες

----------


## serafeim

ααα κοπελα ειναι? δεν πειραζει βγαλε την εσυ!!  :Happy: 
μπλε μπλε τα μικρα?

----------


## jk21

δεν φαινονται καλα ακομα

----------


## serafeim

Κοβει το ματι μου... θα δω αυριο ^_^

----------


## jk21

η 4αδα των 5χρονων γεννητορων μου 



δυο απο τα 3 του χρονιαρικου ζευγαριου μου , λιγο πριν τα τρομαξω με την παρουσια μου και βγουνε βολτα στο κλουβι




και εδω αφου την κοπανησανε 




Αν κρινω απο το λαιμο ,μαλλον οι γονεις αρχισανε το μαδημα .Σε λιγο θα βαλω υλικο και καθαρη φωλια .Το αριστερο μαλλον εχει παρει το blue απο τη μαμα 




τα 2   του διχρονου περσινου ζευγαριου μου ,που ξαναβαλα και φετος  .ειχανε 4 στην πρωτη γεννα . 








σε λιγο τα απογαλακτισμενα

----------


## jk21

το σκουφατο απο την πρωτη γεννα του 2χρονου ζευγαριου μου .Συντομα μαλλον θα ταξιδεψει στα βορεια ,για ενα παιδι που εκτιμω αρκετα και το εχετε γνωρισει δημοσια πολυ λιγο 




εδω με το αδερφακι του 






εδω ακομα δυο .Τα εχω μπερδεψει αλλα το ενα πρεπει να ειναι το ιδιο με πανω ( το αριστερο που πανω ειναι δεξια ) 





ακομα μια




και μερικες ακομα 








Νομιζω σε αυτα δεν ειναι το ενα της πρωτης γεννας του χρονιαρικου ζευγαριου μου

----------


## Efthimis98

Πολύ όμορφα... να σου ζήσουν..!!!  :Happy:

----------


## jk21

και εδω τα 2  της πρωτης γεννας των 5 χρονων

----------


## johnakos32

Τα λόγια είναι περιττά!!! ΠανέμορφΑ και αξιολατρεφτα!!!!!!

----------


## volcanotimes

Μπραβο δημητρη. φοβερα πουλια :Anim 37:

----------


## lagreco69

Ενα και ενα ειναι!! να τα χαιρεσαι Μητσαρα ειναι ολα υπεροχα!!!

----------


## Gardelius

*Χορταστικό υλικο!!!!! να σου ζήσουν ΟΛΑ!!!! και με το καλο να πανε σε χέρια άξια!!!! *  :winky:

----------


## teo24

Ενα κι ενα ειναι τα ατιμα.Να τα χαιρεσαι φιλε μου.

----------


## geog87

> η 4αδα των 5χρονων γεννητορων μου 
> 
> 
> 
> δυο απο τα 3 του χρονιαρικου ζευγαριου μου , λιγο πριν τα τρομαξω με την παρουσια μου και βγουνε βολτα στο κλουβι
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...


βαλε καμια σχαρα να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με τις κουτσουλιες...ολα εγω πρεπει να στα λεω??????

----------


## mitsman

Ολα πολυ ομορφα! να τα χαιρεσαι!!!!!!!

----------


## mitsman

> βαλε καμια σχαρα να μην ερχονται σε επαφη με τις κουτσουλιες...ολα εγω πρεπει να στα λεω??????


Οι μεγαλυτεροι εκτροφεις ανα τον κοσμο δεν εχουν σχαρα μεγαλε..... εγω πρεπει να στα λεω ολα?????????????

Και εγω στα επομενα κλουβια μου δεν θα βαλω σχαρα!

----------


## geog87

> Οι μεγαλυτεροι εκτροφεις ανα τον κοσμο δεν εχουν σχαρα μεγαλε..... εγω πρεπει να στα λεω ολα?????????????
> 
> Και εγω στα επομενα κλουβια μου δεν θα βαλω σχαρα!


περαστικα!!!μετα θα λεει για κοκκιδια ο γεροντας...

----------


## mitsman

οταν ειμαστε προστατευμενοι απο αγριοπουλα δεν υπαρχουν τετοια προβληματα μεγαλε.... αδιαβαστο σε πιανω!

----------


## jk21

επισης οταν ειμαστε προστατευμενοι κυριως απο υγρασια ,  δεν εχουμε προβλημα .οι ωοκυστες για να μεινουν ενεργες και να ανακυκλωθουν απο το στομα των πουλιων ,πρεπει να ειναι σε υγρο περιβαλλον .Υγρασια σε pellet ειναι σαν να λεμε ισονομια στο ελληνικο πρωταθλημα ποδοσφαιρου ...  Ανυπαρκτη ! οι κουτσουλιες στεγνωνουν ταχυστα και συνηθως εκτος απο το μερο κατω απο τις πατηθρες ,που συσσωρευονται πιο πολλες ,αλλα τις μαζευω (πανε για λιπασμα στις γλαστρες ) ,πανε στον πατο ,κατω απο τα pellets .Στον  πατο  πανε και οι ελαχιστοι σποροι που μπορει να πεσουν εξω απο τις ταιστρες (δεν εχω τετοιο προβλημα με τις ταιστρες που εχω )με αποτελεσμα να μην εχουν τι να ψαξουν να φανε απο κατω τα μικρα .Επιπλεον δοκιμασα με πληρη επιτυχια φετος ,το σχοινι σε καμπυλη ,που τα βοηθουσε απο μικρα να ανεβαινουν και να μην γυρνανε στον πατο .Δεν εχω μεχρι στιγμης καμμια απωλεια  νεοσου εκτος απο καποια αυγα (2 ή 3 νομιζω ) που οταν ανοιξανε βρηκα το νεοσσο εκτος φωλιας ,νεκρο  το ιδιο πρωι 

Αν τα πουλια μου ειχαν την κακη συνηθεια να τρωνε pellet τριμμενα (εχω κανει ελεγχο αν γινεται πολυ συχνα ) τοτε ναι ,ο πατος θα ηταν πληρως αναγκαιος

----------


## Gardelius

*Σωστά τα λέει ο Σοφός γέρων!!!! Το πελλετ είναι πανάκεια ...... ΤΕΛΟΣ...!!! απο τότε που το χρησιμοποίησα βρήκα την "υγειά" μου!!!*  ::

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Δημητρη.. ειναι πανεμορφα τα φετιναρια σου! Να τα χαιρεσαι  :Happy: 

*Μονο εμενα δεν μου αρεσαν τα πελλετ?

----------


## jk21

τα νεα ειναι οτι η ενος χρονου θηλυκια μου εχει ξεκινησει απο χτες να κλωσσα τα νεα αυγουλακια της και τα μικρα της ειναι πια στα κλαρι που λενε .Πανε βολτα και προς την μαμα ,αλλα αυτο ποτε δεν με αγχωνε .Ειδικα τωρα που εχει κατσει μονιμα στα αυγα 

στις αλλες ζευγαρωστρες τα μικρα βγηκανε στο κλαρι σχεδον ολα ,αλλα πηγαινουν και στη φωλια ,ενω ενα αυγο που ειχα δει σε ενα ζευγαρι ,μετα θυμηθηκα οτι ηταν παρατημενο απο την αλλη γεννα και μου εφυγε το αγχος ,γιατι φοβηθηκα μην το κανε πριν να βαλω νεο νημα .Ηδη εφτιαξε λιγο την νεα φωλια

τελειωνω με τα στενοχωρα ... σημερα μαλλον τελειωσαν και οι ελπιδες μου ,για τα 4 αυγα της κιτρινης .Συνεχιζει να τα κλωσσα  και την βλεπω καμμια φορα βγαινει και οταν γυρνα τα κοιτα με ενα θλιμμενο ολοφανερα υφος (αληθεια σας λεω ) που μου σκιζει την καρδια .Ο αρσενικος κελαηδα πιο δυνατα απο ολους και με ενταση που ειναι η διπλασια απο αυτη που εχει στο βιντεακι στο youtube (πιστευω αρκετοι θα το εχετε δει ) οταν ειχε χρονισει ...

σκεφτομαι οταν τα βγαλω (θα το κανω μαλλον συντομα ... ισως ηταν λαθος μου που θελησα να μην κανω καν ωοσκοπηση αυτη τη φορα ) ,αν κανει συντομα φωλια και εχω και αλλη που εχει αυγουλακια ιδιες μερες ,μηπως να την εβαζα καποια να γινει εστω παρενθετη μανα ... αν και εχει γινει μανα σε πολλα πουλακια στο παρελθον ,με στενοχωρει που φετος εχασε ακομα και τα δυο μοναδικα που εκανε

----------


## xarhs

δημητρη κριμα η καημενη. βαλε της ενα τουλαχιστον. εγω ετσι θα εκανα

----------


## teo24

Αχ αχ,αυτην την σκεψη εκανα κι εγω.Εβαλα την χρονιαρα μου με τον παππου κι εκανε 2 φορες απο 5 ασπορα.Οταν τα παρατησε την 16 μερα πηγε στην φωλια ο αρσενικος  και δεν σηκωνοταν απ τ'αυγα με τιποτα.Τι να σου κανουνε κι αυτες οι ψυχουλες.Καλη συνεχεια Δημητρη.

----------


## Gardelius

*Καλή συνέχεια και καλη επιτυχία στα υπόλοιπα!*

----------


## jk21

3 στα 4 ασπορα (δεν ξερω αν ειχε σπορο γιατι ο κροκος ηταν διαλυμενος ) και 1 που ειχε σταματησει καπου στην 9η μερα πανω κατω υπολογιζω ... 
αδειασα την φωλια και εβαλα καθαρη και νημα

----------


## Gardelius

Πανε και για αλλη μια δηλαδή??

----------


## jk21

δεν εχει κανει και καμμια ολοκληρωμενη .Οριακα την παιρνει .Αν δεν εχει  κανει κατι σε μια βδομαδα ,ισως να  μην την αφησω μετα

----------


## ΜΩΣΑΙΚΟΣ

Δημητρη τα συρματακια που εξεχουν μπροστα στις φωλιες δεν ειναι επικινδυνα για τα μικρα? ποστ 250

----------


## jk21

καταρχην ειναι λιμαρισμενα, αλλα ειναι και  σε σημειο τετοιο που ειναι εκτος πλαστικης φωλιας (πατουν και μπαινοβγαινουν στη φωλια ,πανω στο πλαστικο ) .δεν ειχα εδω και χρονια προβλημα . Παρολα αυτα αν μπει ενα κομματι πατηθρας ξυλινης στην εισοδο ,σαν εμποδιο ,θα καθονται πρωτα εκει για να βγουν και να μπουν .

----------


## jk21

τα μικρα της δευτερης γεννας πια μεγαλωσανε .του χρονιατικου ζευγαριου εχουν ηδη κλεισει μηνα νομιζω και ειναι απο σημερα μακρια απο τους γονεις ,μαζι με το μοναδικο που μου εμεινε απο την πρωτη γεννα (τα αλλα ειναι ολα σε φιλαρακια εδω μεσα ) και συντομα θα φυγει και αυτο καθως και αλλα απο τη δευτερη φουρνια που θα χαριστουν σε φιλους εντος και εκτος φορουμ .Νομιζω θα κρατησω 2 μονο απο τη δευτερη γεννα .Θα δω .. δεν εχω καταληξει στα εκτροφικα μου σχεδια για του χρονου


Ακολουθει  ενα συντομο βιντεακι, λιγο πριν μεταφερω τα μικρα ,μαζι με το αλλο μικρο που θα δειτε στην αρχη μονο του .Το συγκρκριμενο και καποια απο τα μικρα ,χασανε φτερακια απο τη ουρα ,απο γονεις που δεν μενανε ικανοποιημενοι ,ουτε απο τριχα ουτε απο βαμβακι σαν υλικο φωλιας .Συντομα ελπιζω να ειναι ξανα μια χαρα

----------


## Νίκος.Λ

Ειναι πανεμορφα ολα..!!

Στο βιντεο, περιπου στα 20 δευτερολεπτα στην φωλια κατι ειναι πανω σα κουτσουλιες, τι ειναι?

----------


## jk21

Νικο αν εννοεις εξωτερικα της φωλιας ,στα τοιχωματα ,ειναι πιτσιλιες απο κοκκινη πιπερια .Γινεται συχνα πανικος .Αυτη την εποχη γλυστριδα και πιπερια ειναι σχεδον σε μονιμη βαση

----------


## geog87

Ωραιος Μητσαρα!!!!

----------


## Γιούρκας

:winky:  Ωραια πραγματα εχεις κανει!!Πολυ μου άρεσαν τα κλουβάκια σ..Να σου ζησουν και τα πουλιά

----------


## alex1974

Μπραβο Δημητρη , αψογη δουλεια !

----------


## teo24

Ενα σμηνος ομορφιες..... :Anim 37:

----------


## Gardelius

*Πολυ όμορφα Μητσο!!!! 

Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω να μην εχεις "σχεδια" για τιποτα υβρίδια του χρονου!!*  :Fighting0015:

----------


## panos70

Ειναι πανεμορφα ολα ,να σου ζησουν τα πουλιά και να βγαλεις τραγουδισταραδες

----------


## jk21

> *Πολυ όμορφα Μητσο!!!! 
> 
> Υ.Γ. Ελπίζω να μην εχεις "σχεδια" για τιποτα υβρίδια του χρονου!!*


πρωτα θα φορεσω φανελλα των γαυρων και μετα θα προγραμματισω υβριδισμους ...

----------


## teo24

:Sign0006: 
Φανελα :Anim 19:  εχω εγω.Μην αγορασεις,περναμε και δυσκολους καιρους. ::

----------


## jk21

ποσα θα μου δωσεις; .... ας μην το συνεχισουμε ... ειμαστε και οff topic ...

----------

